# Newbie Using Router on CNC Mill



## Irbis (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey:

Using an Hitachi m12vc on a Zenbot 1216. Never done anything like this before, but necessity is the mother of invention, as they say.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Terry and welcome to the Router Forums. We are glad you have chosen to join us.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Terry
Welcome to the forums,
I run a CNC Shark Pro with the Bosch PR20EVS but I also have numerous other routers.

Hope you enjoy the forum and learn a few tricks of the trade,
Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Terry.


----------



## frenchie (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome Bro.


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello All, new myself. I am trying to make a decision on an affordable software. Any suggestions?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Terry welcome to the forum


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome the the forum. Will


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Will.

What set up are you using? Store bought or home made?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. The Hitachi is about as large as you can go on that machine. It will do a great job.

Zenbots have come a long way in a short period of time.

Let me know if I can help you in any way. I have been building CNC routers for over 9 years and made foam cutters before that. 

If you are picking software to run the machine I recommend all of the Vectric products. Vectric Ltd - Passionate About CNC I also recommend Mach3 as the controller software. I have several videos on my site that show how to use mach3. Tutorials - THE MAKERS GUIDE

Bill


----------



## twcustoms (Oct 26, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Will.
> 
> What set up are you using? Store bought or home made?


I am running a 4 axis set up, pro made (although I have already started planning on doing my own) 

Running:
X36" Y25" Z6"
with Turn Station 
Hitachi Variable Speed 2 1/4 Router
Adjustable Table 
Rack/Spur Gear Drives with 425oz Stepper Motors


----------

